# Goodman vs Carrier



## miamichillin99 (Apr 19, 2007)

Whats the best for replacing a Heat Pump and Air handler. I was quoted an $800 difference between both. Should I go for the cheaper longer warranty Goodman or more expensive Carrier? I'll probably stay in this house another 5 to 10 years.


----------



## shotdown (Apr 18, 2007)

IMHO that's an easy one for me. My coworker and I were talking about this a couple of months ago. As we were installing a 12 ton AC atop a new eight story building. GOODMAN, GOODMAN, GOODMAN!!!


----------



## Keep Em Cool! (Apr 22, 2007)

This is one case where you get what you pay for. Goodman is cheap yes in more ways than just price. In order for them to get that price down they cheat every where they can like using 330volt caps instead of 440 volt. I replaced about thirty of these last summer. Bristol compressors that run consistently hot (Over amping mainly due to idiots that don’t know how to charge a unit properly. These are the same group that sell this junk because they can buy it from a plumbing supply.). Because of this It is the only brand I have to stock terminal repair kits for. Up until recently they had a problem with the lids of their condensers cracking and allowing the motor and blade assembly to drop down chopping up the coil. The air handlers are even worst. Sheet metal so thin that you could hardly stand them up alone with out bracing. Plastic drain pans that would disintegrate from the oil left on the coils during manufacturing (Goodman never admitted guilt to this one but the fact is cleaning the oil off before assembly cost money). Rooftop units are absolutely the worst units made. To make up for the thin sheet metal there are screws everywhere and they strip right out. Junk is junk. Stick with Carrier or Trane. Pay a little bit more now get a whole lot more later. Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## shotdown (Apr 18, 2007)

You know there is no PERFECT unit out there. We have had better experience with Goodman and no doubt you, with Carrier. ALL the big manufacturers have there +'s and -'s. It's just like one guy swears by Chevy and another Ford but I opt to buy a Toyota. The nice thing is that usually whatever brand your working on, your getting paid to fix it. I'm still pissed off about the refridgerator I bought 5 years ago. I thought that paying more would buy me reliability and I've had no less than 6 service calls....what a POS! You know what I mean?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Keep Em Cool! said:


> This is one case where you get what you pay for. Goodman is cheap yes in more ways than just price. In order for them to get that price down they cheat every where they can like using 330volt caps instead of 440 volt. I replaced about thirty of these last summer. Bristol compressors that run consistently hot (Over amping mainly due to idiots that don’t know how to charge a unit properly. These are the same group that sell this junk because they can buy it from a plumbing supply.). Because of this It is the only brand I have to stock terminal repair kits for. Up until recently they had a problem with the lids of their condensers cracking and allowing the motor and blade assembly to drop down chopping up the coil. The air handlers are even worst. Sheet metal so thin that you could hardly stand them up alone with out bracing. Plastic drain pans that would disintegrate from the oil left on the coils during manufacturing (Goodman never admitted guilt to this one but the fact is cleaning the oil off before assembly cost money). Rooftop units are absolutely the worst units made. To make up for the thin sheet metal there are screws everywhere and they strip right out. Junk is junk. Stick with Carrier or Trane. Pay a little bit more now get a whole lot more later. Bob:thumbsup:


 
Goodman sounds like Harbor Freight special directly from China. Goodman is clearly builder's grade. Most new home builders go with Goodman b/c they get a good price and the sell the fact that the homeowner gets a long warranty. Parts free, but labor costs. I'm glad I upgraded and went with Trane. Only cost me $700 to upgrade all 3 zones with Trane, which the HVAC installer said was a steal.


----------



## Keep Em Cool! (Apr 22, 2007)

Shotdown. Junk is junk. Goodman coudn't hold a candle to Trane or Carrier. I'm a professional contractor for thirty-five years and I back up what I sell now and in tweanty years from now my company will be there to back it up and so will Trane standing behind me.


----------



## DENNISM9832 (Sep 24, 2008)

If you want a job done right get some referrals, the fact is Goodman is just as good as Carrier, get some booklets on both products and try to find one part in carrier thats not in Goodman, Carrier downs other products because they charge higher prices to brain washed contractors who push the higher dollars off to you. Get a booklet read it and you will see i'm right, And another point someone said Goodman will sell to anyone, the will just like Carrier there is no licence required to do Heating and Air Conditioning that i'm aware of and i'm in the buisness for 20 years. Look up cosumer reports.com and they tell you to pick a contractor then the product because if you get the right contractor they will but in anything right even the almighty Carrier


----------



## HvacWiz (Nov 24, 2006)

*Even if it was free, the last thing I would do, would be to stick that cheap piece of junk goodman in my home.:no:*


----------



## HvacWiz (Nov 24, 2006)

DENNISM9832 said:


> If you want a job done right get some referrals, the fact is Goodman is just as good as Carrier, get some booklets on both products and try to find one part in carrier thats not in Goodman, Carrier downs other products because they charge higher prices to brain washed contractors who push the higher dollars off to you. Get a booklet read it and you will see i'm right, And another point someone said Goodman will sell to anyone, the will just like Carrier there is no licence required to do Heating and Air Conditioning that i'm aware of and i'm in the buisness for 20 years. Look up cosumer reports.com and they tell you to pick a contractor then the product because if you get the right contractor they will but in anything right even the almighty Carrier


 
*You have to be joking ......right?*


----------



## dac122 (Sep 5, 2008)

I think by now you've noticed you're going to get all sorts of empirical and subjective recommendations. From having worked at Carrier doing reliability testing I can tell you that each manufacturer does a certain level of testing, but _no one/organization_ is performing long term reliability comparison testing.

I might consider getting a few other brand quotes: Trane, York, etc. and see if those quotes come close to the Goodman price/warranty. I would let the competence and good referrals of the contractor be a major factor in your decision. Even a superior brand can be installed wrong.


----------

